# Virtual runs



## Stitch147 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd heard a lot about virtual runs and then i saw a virtual run series that appealed to me.
I had to complete 3 5k distances over 3 weeks at times and places that suited me. I received a medal for each one and a bonus medal for completing the series. My medals turned up yesterday.
The one pound coin in the picture shows you the size of the medals. 
You can see why this one appealed to me!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Excellent Stitch!  They look good - better than some I have received at some organised events!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Stitch!  They look good - better than some I have received at some organised events!


That's what I thought. It wasn't too much to enter either. They are fairly heavy.


----------

